# American Idol "Results" 5/16/07 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Melinda, Blake and Jordin who's going to go... I won't even speculate because it looks mega close on dialidol.

60 Million votes came in. Jordin is in the finals!!!!!!!!!! YES!

Chris Daughtry I mean Melinda you are going home

Blake is safe.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Please, oh please send Blake home.

He really stinks.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Please, oh please send Melinda home.

She really stinks.


----------



## beccakell13 (Apr 5, 2007)

Don't send Blake home! I like him! And I think he's a really good performer. But I have to say, despite Melinda's amazing voice, I just don't think she has that necessary stage presence.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Elliot looks like Ace with that hair do HAHA!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

At least Melinda can sing. 

Blake is stinky.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Elliott has a tribble on his head!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> Elliot looks like Ace with that hair do HAHA!


DUDE! I LOVE the Jewfro, but Elliot will never be as pretty as Ace.. **SIGH**  
I do love the hair, though. My cccchhhhhomeboy looks goooood! :up: :up: 
Sounds good, too! 

I think Melinda will go tonight...a shocker, I know...but that's my prediction! Then Blake takes it all! Geez..I thought maybe Blake was adopted, 'cuz his dad looked so big, but standing next to him, he doesn't look so big, and they have the same big ol' schnozz!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Did you see the look on Melinda's face when Ryan said "After the break Melinda goes home!"


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> Did you see the look on Melinda's face when Ryan said "After the break Melinda goes home!"


I don't blame her... that was totally misleading. Of course he was referring to the showing of the video from her going home over the weekend, but it sounded like he slipped and gave it away.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I saw Elliot's album cover on Amazon. If it didn't have his name I would've never recognize him.

That song is like every other R&B song today. Sorry, but I'm a Motown/Philly Soul kinda guy. This "new" R&B just does not do it for me.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> Did you see the look on Melinda's face when Ryan said "After the break Melinda goes home!"


I had to rewind and look at it again! I wasn't looking at the TV when he said it and was like, what????? he's not suppose to say anything like that yet. Rewound it and I get that he's talking about her visit home. But, she had the same reaction I did. Clearly her face dropped!


----------



## beccakell13 (Apr 5, 2007)

I think Elliot sounded good on the song! And his new look was shocking! I did not expect to see him looking like that. Though I liked the hair. If I knew him I think I'd be tempted to pull at the little curls!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Finally results time...


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

they really should keep these result shows at 30 min...

hell, even a 30 second blurb between shows would work for me.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Omg Boo!!!!

Booo!!!!


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Dayyyyum!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I guess maybe that wasn't a Freudian slip by Ryan...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Boo! Hiss! What the hell was America smoking last night when they voted?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

A Melinda / Jordin Final would have been sooooo good.
Melinda's going to have an amazing career.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

drew2k said:


> Boo! Hiss! What the hell was America smoking last night when they voted?


Probably the same thing I was thinking in the performance show thread. Melinda has been almost too professional for the show, and the voting audience either wanted an entertaining pop singer or a young, somewhat raw talent.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Melinda won't have to be under American Idol's thumb either and that can be a good thing.. Kind of like Daughtry.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

That was fun.

It was pretty hard to predict, but it makes sense.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Because I'm recording two shows at 10pm, it cut off Simon. Anyone care to tell me what he said to Melinda and the finalists?


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Melinda is in good shape. She'll have a CD by next year........even Kelly Pickler has a CD out!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

he said he comiserated with Melinda because she was the best.
He said she'd have a great career too ( I think)


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Please, oh please send Blake home.
> 
> He really stinks.


"stinks" is in the eye (or ear or nose) of the beholder.

To appreciate him, you have to like Reggae/Ska.

I think he will do well in that genre.

Blake is unique. He gets my vote.

By the way, looks like I was right.

Nevertheless, the three of them will have careers, or at least make one hit wonders, enough to make them good for life.


----------



## jfelbab (Jan 18, 2002)

Well it's not really a singing competition. It's a popularity contest. I didn't think Hicks was the best singer last year either. It takes more than just a good voice, it takes stage presence, good looks, charisma, and an avid fan base.

IMO, tonight the person with the best voice went home yet the fact is that all three of these performers will likely have a great future.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> Melinda won't have to be under American Idol's thumb either and that can be a good thing.. Kind of like Daughtry.


19E (Simon Fuller's label, and the company behind AI) has the option for all AI finalists. Daughtry, in fact, is on the 19E recording label. He is very MUCH under AI's thumb. (Why do you think they're flogging his song this season as the farewell song?)



> Anyone care to tell me what he said to Melinda and the finalists?


"Congratulations to you two. My commiserations, Melinda, because you are one heck of a singer."


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

zabasearch predicted correctly...
http://www.zabasearch.com/ai_stats.php


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jpwoof said:


> zabasearch predicted correctly...
> http://www.zabasearch.com/ai_stats.php


I can only take their word for it, since I hadn't heard of them until the link was pasted this week, but if what they say is true, that is pretty impressive, particularly with how badly DialIdol has predicted this season.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> 19E (Simon Fuller's label, and the company behind AI) has the option for all AI finalists. Daughtry, in fact, is on the 19E recording label. He is very MUCH under AI's thumb. (Why do you think they're flogging his song this season as the farewell song?)


Oops guess I misspoke.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> he said he comiserated with Melinda because she was the best.
> He said she'd have a great career too ( I think)


Thanks


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Blake is not the best singer in the competition, but he has been the one that I looked forward to the most consistently all year, because I was always looking forward to what he would do next.

I think that it will be a good finale, and I think that Melinda's career will not suffer for her third place finish.


----------



## Highspeedhomer (Feb 3, 2004)

DLL66 said:


> Melinda is in good shape. She'll have a CD by next year........even Kelly Pickler has a CD out!


A pretty good CD too IMHO. :up:


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Raj said:


> "stinks" is in the eye (or ear or nose) of the beholder.
> 
> To appreciate him, you have to like Reggae/Ska.
> 
> I think he will do well in that genre.


Great. Let me know when he sings either of those genres for the first time.

Blake is a one-hit wonder that captivated the white voters. He'll sell a few albums even. Doesn't make him the best though. Just the most popular. Sanjaya could have done as much.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

That performance by elliot was better than any I remember from last year, even if the song was kind of weak and he had a slight denture lisp. OK, not dentures, whatever the fake denture-looking things are... da vinci veneers?


----------



## Miro127 (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm so disappointed that Melinda is out. I don't doubt she'll release an album, etc., but I just think she really deserved to be in the finals. What's so special about Jordin anyway? (Blake is at least unique)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

And without pointing anyone out, I'd encourage everyone to just let really stupid comments that people may or may not make in this thread go by without a response. Thank you.


----------



## Miro127 (Jan 20, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> And without pointing anyone out, I'd encourage everyone to just let really stupid comments that people may or may not make in this thread go by without a response. Thank you.


VERY good idea, LoadStar. :up:


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Raj said:


> "stinks" is in the eye (or ear or nose) of the beholder.
> 
> To appreciate him, you have to like Reggae/Ska.
> 
> I think he will do well in that genre.


Nope, not Reggae or Ska... he's firmly in the category of "energy pop" or "dance pop." What may have formerly been called "disco" once upon a day. I think Blake could've rocked at doing the song Maroon 5 did tonight... that's his genre right there.


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 13, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Great. Let me know when he sings either of those genres for the first time.


+1. LOL! Yeah, I'd like an early warning too so I can be sure to switch the station. Reggae/ska? LMAO! (Marley must be spinning in his grave...)


----------



## Miro127 (Jan 20, 2005)

Speaking of the Maroon 5 performance, I thought it was very disappointing. That song just was NOT good (and I'm a big fan of their first album).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Miro127 said:


> Speaking of the Maroon 5 performance, I thought it was very disappointing. That song just was NOT good (and I'm a big fan of their first album).


The song is really good and really catchy, if you listen to the studio version. I haven't been impressed with any of the live versions that I've heard from them. It was OK, but it really was just a pale imitation of the studio one.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Miro127 said:


> I'm so disappointed that Melinda is out. I don't doubt she'll release an album, etc., but I just think she really deserved to be in the finals. What's so special about Jordin anyway? (Blake is at least unique)


As others have said, it's not just a singing competition, and Jordin is better at attracting people to call in, apparently. I imagine that personality, age, and physical attractiveness comes into play, in addition to singing.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> The song is really good and really catchy, if you listen to the studio version. I haven't been impressed with any of the live versions that I've heard from them. It was OK, but it really was just a pale imitation of the studio one.


That's EXACTLY the sentiments my oldest daughter expressed, when I commented that I thought the song sucked (I hadn't heard it before).


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

For someone who would not even sing negative lyrics during the show, how in the heck can Melinda show up at the results show wearing a top that reads "Death Theaters". Not that it would have made any difference, just seems kind of strange to me.


----------



## Miro127 (Jan 20, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> For someone who would not even sing negative lyrics during the show, how in the heck can Melinda show up at the results show wearing a top that reads "Death Theaters". Not that it would have made any difference, just seems kind of strange to me.


What does it mean (Death Theaters)?


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

removed


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Melinda will have an awesome career! Being off AI now isn't going to hurt her at all.

I personally like Blake, I think he has something that will sell albums.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

removed


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Removed.


----------



## jeffsinsfo (Oct 16, 2005)

Now that Melinda won't be in the finals, I very well may vote for Blake next week -- my first votes cast this season. I don't think Blake was the best singer this season, but I enjoy his performing overall much more than Jordin. Apart from hitting a few power notes here and there, Jordin's performances do little for me.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fleegle said:


> Is that something a lack of talent? I can't think of a single song he's done that I've enjoyed. IN fact, I end up fast forwarding through his songs when they're about half over because I can't stand to subject myself to any more.


You-ya-you-you give love-love-L-L-love a bad-ba-bad-ba-ba-ba-bad name.

:up:

I think some of Blake's stuff was amazing. He gets my vote (though I don't vote).


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> You-ya-you-you give love-love-L-L-love a bad-ba-bad-ba-ba-ba-bad name.


Max Headroom was on Idol this year???


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The thing I'm curious about: last year, the final show was the big 2 hour extravaganza, celebrities galore, huge duet numbers between the contestants and major recording artists... but really, they've already had the big celeb extravaganza in the form of the Idol Gives Back show. I wonder if they'll be able to get all the big celebs back next week.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

jeffsinsfo said:


> Now that Melinda won't be in the finals, I very well may vote for Blake next week -- my first votes cast this season. I don't think Blake was the best singer this season, but I enjoy his performing overall much more than Jordin. Apart from hitting a few power notes here and there, Jordin's performances do little for me.


Really? I think that the fact that she doe well on the entire songs, and not JUST the power notes is what set her apart from Melinda and Lakisha. Go watch her perform I Who Have Nothing again. She owns that song from beginning to end!


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

I will not be watching next week. One not ready for prime time player and one huge gimmick.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

jradosh said:


> Blake is a one-hit wonder that captivated the white voters. He'll sell a few albums even. Doesn't make him the best though. Just the most popular. Sanjaya could have done as much.


I know you know this, but in a competition decided by votes, "best" and "most popular" are synonymous.

I've also never understood the people that complain about the Survivor winners saying "So-and-so didn't deserve to win, some-other-person was a much better player." You can't win and not be the best player. It goes against the very definition of the competition.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Miro127 said:


> What does it mean (Death Theaters)?


I have no idea. The word Death caught my eye early on because it seemed out of place. I couldn't make out what was written underneath it.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Fleegle said:


> She owns that song from beginning to end!


Doing something boring very well is still boring.


----------



## claire_d (May 15, 2007)

stalemate said:


> I know you know this, but in a competition decided by votes, "best" and "most popular" are synonymous.
> 
> I've also never understood the people that complain about the Survivor winners saying "So-and-so didn't deserve to win, some-other-person was a much better player." You can't win and not be the best player. It goes against the very definition of the competition.


I could totally hug you!!! That is so true, and I've been telling my friends that all the time! If you win Survivor, you're the best player. Maybe you weren't like the best at challenges, or the best at strategy... but if you navigated through the whole game and got people to vote fr you you're the best, end of story!

Idol is different cause its a judgement. I wouldn't use "best" because people like different kinds of stuff. But most popular = winner and that's all there is to it!

Goooooo Blake!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Nope, not Reggae or Ska... he's firmly in the category of "energy pop" or "dance pop." What may have formerly been called "disco" once upon a day. I think Blake could've rocked at doing the song Maroon 5 did tonight... that's his genre right there.


I didn't say Blake was singing Reggae or Ska.

I said to enjoy him, you have to appreciate Reggae or Ska.

His style is influenced by both, even his dancing is similar to what I've seen and danced to in reggae.

I know Reggae music (believe me, _I know Reggae music_) and Blake definitely had a strong influence in many of the songs he sang.

Further proof - 311's "all mixed up" which Blake sang sounds very similar to dancehall reggae. The beats and the rhythm are from dancehall reggae. It may be a different genre, but I definitely recognize it. It sounded very similar to many other dancehall tracks I've heard and grew up with. It sounds like something from Supercat or Apache Indian.

The police's "Roxanne" has a reggae flavor to it too. Much of the verse's beats are from reggae. In fact, the Police popularized Reggae styled music in America.

The bottom line - you can call it what you want, I recognize reggae beats when I hear them. Blake's song choices are definitely "on the reggae tip" as we would say.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

spikedavis said:


>


LOL. I was just thinking about this site a bit ago.

I'll admit, they're an annoying gadfly back early in the competition, when there actually ARE bad singers like Sanjaya in the competition that one can vote for.

Once you get to the final two, calling one the "worst" is rather silly and sort of pathetic, IMHO.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Great. Let me know when he sings either of those genres for the first time.


Come back and talk to me when you listen to some real reggae and dancehall music, not just what you see in the "visit Jamaica" commercials.

By the way, Blake sang 311's "all mixed up" and "Roxanne" by the police, which are reggae styled songs.

Translate "Regatta de Blanc" and tell me what it means.



> Blake is a one-hit wonder that captivated the white voters. He'll sell a few albums even. Doesn't make him the best though. Just the most popular. Sanjaya could have done as much.


Whatever. He's more entertaining than backup singer Melinda.

I will admit that Melinda can sing, and she should be in the studio recording albums, not trying to entertain on stage. She's just not eye candy.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

mitchb2 said:


> I'm just so glad Lakisha's gone. I know that , as an American, I'm in the minority who is disgusted by morbidly obese people (since most of you are), but she is a nasty slob. A fat pig, and should not be allowed to be any kind of Idol to a bunch of kids who are already fat.
> 
> She's the typical [email protected]$$ that I have to navigate around when I get groceries. Not an Idol.


I always wanted to try out the "ignore list" feature on this forum. After reading your post I think that would be a good place for you.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> For someone who would not even sing negative lyrics during the show, how in the heck can Melinda show up at the results show wearing a top that reads "Death Theaters". Not that it would have made any difference, just seems kind of strange to me.





Miro127 said:


> What does it mean (Death Theaters)?


DOH! (putting on moron hat)

Death *C*heaters!!! My bad. Maybe not so out of place for her after all.

OK, got the HDTV, now all I need is better glasses!


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Blake should never sing Star Spangled Banner ever again...
i'd still buy his album because he's a great pop singer.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Raj said:


> Blake is unique. He gets my vote.


He fell out of the 90s bus and hasn't found his way back. Reggae stopped being cool 15 years ago, buddy.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Raj said:


> In fact, the Police popularized Reggae styled music in America.


The Police have a strong reggae-like sound, but its hardly "reggae" as its best categorized as rock.

Bob Marley "LOLS" at your comment.

And the ratings for AI keep declining...


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jpwoof said:


> Blake should never sing Star Spangled Banner ever again...


I was waiting for him to beatbox the national anthem.

And the ho oh oh ohohoh oh-ome of the bra ay-ay uhuhayay ave.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> The song is really good and really catchy, if you listen to the studio version. I haven't been impressed with any of the live versions that I've heard from them. It was OK, but it really was just a pale imitation of the studio one.


what's the name of the song?


----------



## krugs84 (Nov 16, 2004)

So long Shrek!!!! I couldn't stand her mock surprise and she was a professional singer.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Raj said:


> Come back and talk to me when you listen to some real reggae and dancehall music, not just what you see in the "visit Jamaica" commercials.


So I can talk _now_? Good. Thanks for the permission.

Bottom line... your post said one thing and you (apparently) meant another. Since you meant "you have to like music _influenced by_ reggae and ska" I know what you meant now. I still don't agree, but at least I understand you.



Raj said:


> By the way, Blake sang 311's "all mixed up" and "Roxanne" by the police, which are reggae styled songs.
> 
> Translate "Regatta de Blanc" and tell me what it means.


Even Eric Clapton got caught up in the reggae-infusion of the 80s. Blondie too. Paul Simon. UB40. In fact, a ton of bands did. It was a fad then despite the fact that reggae itself is a wide and varied genre of music. (I'm partial to Sly & Robbie myself).



Raj said:


> Whatever. He's more entertaining than backup singer Melinda.
> 
> I will admit that Melinda can sing, and she should be in the studio recording albums, not trying to entertain on stage. She's just not eye candy.


I guess Blake is your eye candy.    NTTAWWT


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

I honestly don't see why Melinda was allowed in the competition in the first place. Maybe it's been discussed at length, but I don't get it. She's been paid to sing, I guess the rules don't deny her as a participant, but I think it goes against the spirit of the show. If you're already a professional singer, you don't belong on Idol.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> The song is really good and really catchy, if you listen to the studio version. I haven't been impressed with any of the live versions that I've heard from them. It was OK, but it really was just a pale imitation of the studio one.


while i do not have musical ear to tell if people are in tune etc, i definitely prefer a performer that sings 'nearly the same' live or in studio. How disappointing it must be for some people to go see their star and have it sound so bad.

to me a truly good singer sounds the same in front of you or on a cd


----------



## Jagman_sl (Mar 14, 2001)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> I honestly don't see why Melinda was allowed in the competition in the first place. Maybe it's been discussed at length, but I don't get it. She's been paid to sing, I guess the rules don't deny her as a participant, but I think it goes against the spirit of the show. If you're already a professional singer, you don't belong on Idol.


Several performers on American Idol are already in bands when they audition and are hoping that it will be their big break, like Chris Daughtry and Gina Glocksen. And in the case of those two, Chris and Gina were the lead singers, while Melinda was a backup. Who is the more professional singer?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Raj said:


> "stinks" is in the eye (or ear or nose) of the beholder.
> 
> To appreciate him, you have to like Reggae/Ska.
> 
> ...


I like Reggae, and I LOVE ska.

And I still think Blake stinks.


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> The song is really good and really catchy, if you listen to the studio version. I haven't been impressed with any of the live versions that I've heard from them. It was OK, but it really was just a pale imitation of the studio one.


Actually...it is not a very good song! And Elliot's song was horrid. It was missing something bad. It seemed like it was only his vocals trying to carry the melody and then...........bass and drums......didn't work for me and if that is the best off his CD - OUCH


----------



## murrays (Oct 19, 2004)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> I honestly don't see why Melinda was allowed in the competition in the first place. Maybe it's been discussed at length, but I don't get it. She's been paid to sing, I guess the rules don't deny her as a participant, but I think it goes against the spirit of the show. If you're already a professional singer, you don't belong on Idol.


Who there HASN'T been paid to sing? I'd bet everyone that got a ticket to Hollywood had some gig in a high school band or something similar.

-murray


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I like Reggae, and I LOVE ska.
> 
> And I still think Blake stinks.


+1. With vigorous applause.
It must be a generational/age thing, because my kids love Blake (and Sanjaya) and hated Melinda.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Lori said:


> Blake is not the best singer in the competition, but he has been the one that I looked forward to the most consistently all year, because I was always looking forward to what he would do next.
> 
> I think that it will be a good finale, and I think that Melinda's career will not suffer for her third place finish.


 :up:

Melinda is a great singer, but completely BOR-ING. I pretty much FF through all her performances. Blake, on the other hand, I watch.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

jenhudson said:


> Melinda is a great singer, but completely BOR-ING.


I agree 100%.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

mitchb2 said:


> I'm just so glad Lakisha's gone. I know that , as an American, I'm in the minority who is disgusted by morbidly obese people (since most of you are), but she is a nasty slob. A fat pig, and should not be allowed to be any kind of Idol to a bunch of kids who are already fat.
> 
> She's the typical [email protected]$$ that I have to navigate around when I get groceries. Not an Idol.


Did you REALLY say this????????

First, Lakisha went LAST week, so it has nothing to do with this week's show.

Second, this is nothing but an attack on the obese thinly disguised as a comment on a TV show.

I'll hold my reserve as I wouldn't want to be accused of a personal attack and just label you as an ignorant troll and be done with it.


----------



## Ekims (Oct 18, 2002)

Jordin must be very happy because she wins AI this year. You guys have to consider who the average voter for AI is. Teen girls! This explains Suckjaya lasting as long as he did, same for Ace last year. Blake and Jordin are the most popular in this demographic.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

murrays said:


> Who there HASN'T been paid to sing? I'd bet everyone that got a ticket to Hollywood had some gig in a high school band or something similar.
> 
> -murray


I guess in my eyes, as bad as they may be, I think it's different to get paid $ 50.00 to sing at some random bar, or someones bar mitzfah. 
Chris and Gina might have been in bands, but what were these bands doing? Practicing in someones garage? Playing cover songs at some local open mic?

I thought Melinda was doing national tours, in professional shows, as was that other black guy from this season that went off earlier. 
I
guess it's hard to draw a line, but I think performing in an arena, and getting paid to do so makes you a pro, but what I think really makes no difference.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Go Jordin!!!!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> And without pointing anyone out, I'd encourage everyone to just let really stupid comments that people may or may not make in this thread go by without a response. Thank you.


Just wanted to quote this so it shows up on this page.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Jesda said:


> Doing something boring very well is still boring.


Well said! Unfortunately, that's how I feel about Jordin.


----------



## jeffsinsfo (Oct 16, 2005)

Different strokes...

To me I hear an overly whiney, phonily dramatic reading. Add that to her severe pitch problems on a few performances over the past several weeks and I just don't see how she deserves to win this competition.



Fleegle said:


> Really? I think that the fact that she doe well on the entire songs, and not JUST the power notes is what set her apart from Melinda and Lakisha. Go watch her perform I Who Have Nothing again. She owns that song from beginning to end!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I thought Melinda was a really good performer but on that first song this week I could've sworn she hit a really nasty note and the judges totally ignored it.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I think some times what we hear on TV is different for us than it is for the Judges sitting their in the concert hall with them.

The judges have even said before that when they rewatch it later, that it doesn't sound as bad as it did live.... or it sounded better live than it did on the recording.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Jesda said:


> He fell out of the 90s bus and hasn't found his way back. Reggae stopped being cool 15 years ago, buddy.


And we all know, if everyone doesn't think something is cool, then we should all think the same way.

I still like 80's pop/dance music.... I guess I'm not on the cool boat again. 

I'm glad Blake made it to the top 2. I find his style entertaining and brings something to the show that is missing every year. And calling his style old or out of date, I think most of the others sing songs that are old and not something people would buy today.

As for Jordin (aka That's So Gargantua), I find her singing technically good, but shallow and no feeling or understanding behind it.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Melinda is like a piece of buttered toast. Yeah, its tasty and goes great with those bacon and eggs for breakfast every time. But its still pretty boring.

She sang great... no question. Incredibly even. But there was nothing much beyond that. She was kind of dull... lackluster. Not much of an aura around here, an air of stardom... "It" or whatever cheesy cliche you choose.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

MassD said:


> Melinda is like a piece of buttered toast. Yeah, its tasty and goes great with those bacon and eggs for breakfast every time. But its still pretty boring.
> 
> She sang great... no question. Incredibly even. But there was nothing much beyond that. She was kind of dull... lackluster. Not much of an aura around here, an air of stardom... "It" or whatever cheesy cliche you choose.


I think Melinda may have been the best singer in all the years of AI. But the best singer doesn't always become the best Idol - looks, personality and other factors come into play.

I was sad to see her go, I enjoyed almost every song she sang. But I can't complain too much, I never voted .


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I agree with Jebber - I think Melinda was awesome. She will do very well - her vocals will translate perfectly onto radio/CD/iTunes.

I think Jordin is very good, too - and young and cute and has the right personality to be an "Idol". I think she will do well commercially, too.

But I honestly don't get Blake, and never have. He reminds me of the guy in high school who stars in all the school plays, then he goes to Broadway or Hollywood after graduation and ends up waiting tables for a living. I just don't see what he has that is so great. I don't think his vocals are anything special. All he does is some improvisation in his vocal arrangements, most of which I thought were pretty bad. I cringe whenever he performs...


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Singing a song called Have a Nice Day eventually came back to bite Melinda in the butt.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

NJChris said:


> And we all know, if everyone doesn't think something is cool, then we should all think the same way.
> 
> I still like 80's pop/dance music.... I guess I'm not on the cool boat again.
> 
> I'm glad Blake made it to the top 2. I find his style entertaining and brings something to the show that is missing every year. And calling his style old or out of date, I think most of the others sing songs that are old and not something people would buy today.


I'm on that life raft with you, maybe it's really the "cool boat", lol. I think Blake brought something fun and refreshing to the competition. I always look forward to his performances.

Melinda should have been in the finals and I was shocked that she wasn't. I didn't know who the final 2 would/should be, but was sure that Melinda would be one of them. The best I can figure is that everyone was as sure as I was that she'd be there that they focused their votes on who they wanted to see there with her...forgetting that she needed votes to get there.

I like Jordin, but I think she was the least consistent of the 3. When she was good, she was amazing, but unfortunately it was so hit-and-miss that it's hard to think of her as being ready to be the next AI.

And for the people who think Melinda shouldn't be there 'cuz of her pro background (besides what everyone else has said about most of the rest having been in bands, which I'm sure played a lot more than tiny gigs), remember that Blake even admitted that he's performed several times with Sir Mixalot. I'm sure he didn't do that for free either...we just don't know to what extent he did it. He may have even more of a pro background than Melinda since this is the first we're hearing about it (and he almost sounded like he thought he shouldn't have said it). Anyway, I don't have a problem with it and adore Blake (just wish he'd bleach his hair back to blond!).


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Watching it performed live (as in person) is different then TV. Same with recording studios, hence playing back and listening to it over and over. The microphones will pick up more then our human ear can. It is tough and I loved/hated to hear some of our choir's live recording at state competition.

Also I agree with so many comments here that Melinda had the best voice, but it seems it was the same every week. 

As far as winning I would want Blake as even though he doesn't have the strongest voice he is an amazing performer. He has good looks, nice sound, amazing stage presence. Each week I wonder what will Blake do. Jordin has a nice voice and is good (especially for being 17) but I am not all excited to see her performances. She has not blown me away though. McBoobs at least last season had Somewhere over the Rainbow which was amazing, but then she lost points in my book for re-singing it the very next week, yes the finals and all, but I still remember the song dear.

Regardless though I think all three will be back and have some career regardless of who wins next week.


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Great. Let me know when he sings either of those genres for the first time.
> 
> Blake is a one-hit wonder that captivated the white voters. He'll sell a few albums even. Doesn't make him the best though. Just the most popular. Sanjaya could have done as much.


bitter much?


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I agree with Jebber - I think Melinda was awesome. She will do very well - her vocals will translate perfectly onto radio/CD/iTunes.
> 
> I think Jordin is very good, too - and young and cute and has the right personality to be an "Idol". I think she will do well commercially, too.
> 
> But I honestly don't get Blake, and never have. He reminds me of the guy in high school who stars in all the school plays, then he goes to Broadway or Hollywood after graduation and ends up waiting tables for a living. I just don't see what he has that is so great. I don't think his vocals are anything special. All he does is some improvisation in his vocal arrangements, most of which I thought were pretty bad. I cringe whenever he performs...


how many times do you have to tell us you don't like blake in the thread...


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> I think Jordin is very good, too - and young and cute and has the right personality to be an "Idol". I think she will do well commercially, too.


Cute? Wow!!! What is this world coming to that 6'2 and 210 is cute? GMAF Break

Lose the cute and 'eye' candy already, everyone.......have you lost your marbles


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

If Blake wins it will be 2 guy winners in a row, I think thats a first.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

SuperZippy said:


> how many times do you have to tell us you don't like blake in the thread...


4...and counting


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

SuperZippy said:


> how many times do you have to tell us you don't like blake in the thread...


As many times as I like!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> If Blake wins it will be 2 guy winners in a row, I think thats a first.


Heh - I was about to say "so Carrie Underwood is a guy" then remembered that was 2 years ago. Guess I completely blocked out the memory of Taylor Hicks.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> As many times as I like!


You missed another opportunity with this post.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> You missed another opportunity with this post.


It's hard to keep up with you guys....


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Heh - I was about to say "so Carrie Underwood is a guy" then remembered that was 2 years ago. Guess I completely blocked out the memory of Taylor Hicks.


LOL I think most people have forgotten Taylor Hicks including AI execs.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Of who's left, I think Blake will win it, altho I like his beatboxing, sometimes it just didn't work for me, regardless of how much Paula drools over him.


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> As many times as I like!


must be a benefit of the tc club...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Langree said:


> Of who's left, I think Blake will win it, altho I like his beatboxing, sometimes it just didn't work for me, regardless of how much Paula drools over him.


Agreed about the beatboxing (and the vocal turntablism), but on the upside, once he's done with AI, he'll actually get songs written specifically for his style, rather than him trying to wedge his style into other people's songs.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> It's hard to keep up with you guys....


 We're on roller skates.... get with it! 

P.S. Blake is AWESOME.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

SuperZippy said:


> must be a benefit of the tc club...


Does it make you feel better about yourself to be nasty to others? Is this the only way you have to raise your self-esteem?

I feel sorry for you...


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Ok, a little request here: Please quit reminding me that Taylor won last year. I just get it blocked back out of my mind, only to see it in print again. The therapy is getting expensive!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

SuperZippy said:


> bitter much?


I'd use the word "bemused" instead of "bitter". 

What's your excuse?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Taylor Hicks!

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Blake should win but Jordin will win.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

pick-me-up said:


> Cute? Wow!!! What is this world coming to that 6'2 and 210 is cute? GMAF Break


Will you please let me know what the upper height/weight limits are for being cute? I don't want to erroneously refer to someone as cute if they fall outside the bounds.

Thanks


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Personally, I know a lot of 6'2", 210lb people that are very cute! :up:


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm thinking 6.9 and around three bills would work


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Also, I'm not sure we can accurately judge her size based on seeing her standing next to Seacrest each week.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

stalemate said:


> Will you please let me know what the upper height/weight limits are for being cute? I don't want to erroneously refer to someone as cute if they fall outside the bounds.


Oops. I thought she was cute, too. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Personally, I know a lot of 6'2", 210lb people that are very cute! :up:




(oh... maybe you're _not_ referring to me)


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

KyleLC said:


> Oops. I thought she was cute, too. I guess I was wrong.


It is an easy mistake to make. Sometimes you just get caught up on what they look like without considering any size rules they might be breaking. Once we can get a clarification on the rules maybe we can avoid these embarrassing mistakes in the future.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jradosh said:


> (oh... maybe you're _not_ referring to me)


You are definately in the group!!!  :up:


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> You are definately in the group!!!  :up:


You got room for short and cute too? right?


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Taylor Hicks!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist!


NOOOoooooooooooooo! 

What's your address so I can have my psych bills sent directly there?


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

stalemate said:


> It is an easy mistake to make. Sometimes you just get caught up on what they look like without considering any size rules they might be breaking. Once we can get a clarification on the rules maybe we can avoid these embarrassing mistakes in the future.


Ok, fair enough.....

American Heritage College Edition - first def......"Delightfully pretty or dainty"

6'2" 210 is not my idea of dainty - go convince yourselves

Webster online - "attractive or pretty especially in a childish, youthful, or delicate way"

Again, I have difficulty equating 6'2" 210 with 'delicate'

Now....if you want to argue she is 'attractive' - that would be a better option and one that would be easier to argue.....

If you horn dawgs think she is 'eye candy' - wow how society has loosened standards and I must be a freakin GOD!


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

pick-me-up said:


> Cute? Wow!!! What is this world coming to that 6'2 and 210 is cute? GMAF Break
> 
> Lose the cute and 'eye' candy already, everyone.......have you lost your marbles


Cute, yes. There, I said it. I think she's cute. Wnat me to say it again?

She's damn cute. :up:


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> You are definately in the group!!!  :up:


/blushes and squirms


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

pick-me-up said:


> Now....if you want to argue she is 'attractive' - that would be a better option and one that would be easier to argue.....


You are really stretching it when you try to make a huge distinction between 'cute' and 'attractive' for the sake of convincing yourself that you are right.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

katbug said:


> NOOOoooooooooooooo!
> 
> What's your address so I can have my psych bills sent directly there?


www.taylorhicksistheidol.com


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

stalemate said:


> You are really stretching it when you try to make a huge distinction between 'cute' and 'attractive' for the sake of convincing yourself that you are right.


NOT! It comes on the heels of someone declaring her 'eye candy' LMFAO

My Daughter babysits....babies are freakin cute - you know...."Cute as a baby's butt"

6"2 210 is not cute


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

jradosh said:


> /blushes and squirms


Stop squirming. Your booty bone is tickling my thigh


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

pick-me-up said:


> NOT! It comes on the heels of someone declaring her 'eye candy' LMFAO
> 
> My Daughter babysits....babies are freakin cute - you know...."Cute as a baby's butt"
> 
> 6"2 210 is not cute


So you're limiting the definition of cute?


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

Langree said:


> So you're limiting the definition of cute?


I guess so...if to prevent it from expanding to be all encompassing....

I like to draw the line somewhere....unless the beer goggles are firmly in place


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Langree said:


> You got room for short and cute too? right?


I got room for all KINDS of cute! :up:


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

pick-me-up said:


> Ok, fair enough.....
> 
> American Heritage College Edition - first def......"Delightfully pretty *or * dainty"
> 
> ...


OK, see the word I bolded in both definitions? The word is "or". 
Websters definition of "or":
 used as a function word to indicate an alternative <coffee or tea> <sink or swim>, the equivalent or substitutive character of two words or phrases <lessen or abate>, or approximation or uncertainty <in five or six days>
2archaic : either
3archaic : whether
4 used in logic as a sentential connective that forms a complex sentence which is true when at least one of its constituent sentences is true  compare disjunction

So both definitions you quote could still be used accurately to describe someone 6'2", 210lbs or even larger. You don't have to be delicate or dainty to be cute. You can be, but it is not necessary. You merely need to be "Delightfully pretty" or 
"attractive or pretty especially in a childish, youthful way"

I think Jordin is cute! :up:


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

pick-me-up said:


> NOT! It comes on the heels of someone declaring her 'eye candy' LMFAO
> 
> My Daughter babysits....babies are freakin cute - you know...."Cute as a baby's butt"
> 
> 6"2 210 is not cute


Dude, the hole your digging yourself is getting deeper and deeper.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Dude, the hole your digging yourself is getting deeper and deeper.


I'd say it's at about 6"2


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Langree said:


> I'd say it's at about 6"2


Touche'! :up:


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> So both definitions you quote could still be used accurately to describe someone 6'2", 210lbs or even larger.


I love anyone who has a definition of cute that might include me


----------



## Ekims (Oct 18, 2002)

You can't believe she is actually 6'2" 210 can you? That would make Ryan Seacrest a whopping 6 foot. Sorry, me thinks you are full of crap!!!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Ekims said:


> You can't believe she is actually 6'2" 210 can you? That would make Ryan Seacrest a whopping 6 foot. Sorry, me thinks you are full of crap!!!


I still think he stands on a box.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

We really don't have anything good to compare her against. Seacrest is a shrimp, Blake is barely larger than Seacrest, Chris R also a shrimp, Melinda has no neck, Lakisha is pretty large, Sanjaya is invisible when viewed from the side, Phil might be an average size guy, how big did she look compared to him?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Ekims said:


> You can't believe she is actually 6'2" 210 can you? That would make Ryan Seacrest a whopping 6 foot. Sorry, me thinks you are full of crap!!!


She's got way more than 2 inches on Seacrest. If he's 5'6" and she's 6'2", then she's 8 inches taller than he is. I can believe that.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ekims said:


> You can't believe she is actually 6'2" 210 can you? That would make Ryan Seacrest a whopping 6 foot. Sorry, me thinks you are full of crap!!!


The article I linked to in the performance thread suggests she's 6'.

Ryan's official bio has him at 5'9", from what I understand.


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

stalemate said:


> We really don't have anything good to compare her against.


Thats where I get confused by all you all's def of cute and eye candy.....you see, I come from the 'old school' where we compare those types of adjectives to the likes of ....well....let's say people like.......Chucks Angels, baywatch chicks (although I never did watch the show) etc.....use your imagination - stretch a little. Just because a 17 year old is sassy and wrinkles up her nose does not make her eye candy......Geez man, you lost your mind.

I can see you now, locked in your bedroom, on your xbox, cell phone in hand, IM on the screen, and that hot, best selling poster of Jordin in a swimsuit stuck on your wall....now that is what I call eye candy


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> The article I linked to in the performance thread suggests she's 6'.
> 
> Ryan's official bio has him at 5'9", from what I understand.


ok, so I was 2" off, but bet I ain't a pound under at 210


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

stalemate said:


>


now you're making sense


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

pick-me-up said:


> ok, so I was 2" off, but bet I ain't a pound under at 210


I am 6' 220 and I am significantly bigger than what Jordin looks on-screen.


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

stalemate said:


> I am 6' 220 and I am significantly bigger than what Jordin looks on-screen.


dang...ur cute then 

I doubt you have the 'junk in the trunk'


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

The camera adds 15 lbs.


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Does it make you feel better about yourself to be nasty to others? Is this the only way you have to raise your self-esteem?
> 
> I feel sorry for you...


i feel so much better, thank you...


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

pick-me-up said:


> Thats where I get confused by all you all's def of cute and eye candy.....you see, I come from the 'old school' where we compare those types of adjectives to the likes of ....well....let's say people like.......Chucks Angels, baywatch chicks (although I never did watch the show) etc.....use your imagination - stretch a little. Just because a 17 year old is sassy and wrinkles up her nose does not make her eye candy......Geez man, you lost your mind.
> 
> I can see you now, locked in your bedroom, on your xbox, cell phone in hand, IM on the screen, and that hot, best selling poster of Jordin in a swimsuit stuck on your wall....now that is what I call eye candy


That 'school' must be significantly older than any I attended... we'd refer to Pam Anderson, Carmen Electra or Jaclyn Smith as 'Hot' or 'smokin'; to say some 'hot' girl was 'cute' would certainly open yourself up for derision from the other males in the group (i.e. '_Cute_? What are you my grandma? That chick is HOT!'). However, a delightfully pretty 17 year old who is sassy and wrinkles her nose is perfectly described as 'cute', IMO.

BTW, since when has referring to someone as 'cute' = masturbatory fantasy? That one from the 'old school', too?


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

jradosh said:


> I'd use the word "bemused" instead of "bitter".
> 
> What's your excuse?


lol...

i'm bitter...


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

pick-me-up said:


> NOT! It comes on the heels of someone declaring her 'eye candy' LMFAO
> 
> My Daughter babysits....babies are freakin cute - you know...."Cute as a baby's butt"
> 
> 6"2 210 is not cute


 So, it's not cute to you. So what? It might be cute to someone else. Who are you to tell someone else what THEY should consider cute?

Give me a break.


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

latrobe7 said:


> That 'school' must be significantly older than any I attended... we'd refer to Pam Anderson, Carmen Electra or Jaclyn Smith as 'Hot' or 'smokin'; to say some 'hot' girl was 'cute' would certainly open yourself up for derision from the other males in the group (i.e. '_Cute_? What are you my grandma? That chick is HOT!'). However, a delightfully pretty 17 year old who is sassy and wrinkles her nose is perfectly described as 'cute', IMO.
> 
> BTW, since when has referring to someone as 'cute' = masturbatory fantasy? That one from the 'old school', too?


Another 'boy wonder'...go back and read and make sure you sound it all out. E-Y-E C-A-N-D-Y......was in there as well. But on to the 'cute'.....to me, a little (see that? Little) puppy is cute....not a big, overweight dog...but so be it.....I give......Jordin is total eye candy and cute


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

NJChris said:


> So, it's not cute to you. So what? It might be cute to someone else. Who are you to tell someone else what THEY should consider cute?
> 
> Give me a break.


Who are u to butt in? When someone makes a public statement that another is 'eye candy' or 'cute' in this forum.....it is no different that another saying Sanjaya cannot sing and another arguing he's the best. It is opinion. You tell me something, I tell you something....free country....no?


----------



## Miro127 (Jan 20, 2005)

I think this thread has taken an amusing turn. I love how _anything_ can turn into a debate, such as whether or not it's "okay" to call Jordin cute. 

And Ninny - I personally would LOVE to see you state once again that you dislike Blake. :up:  (I forgot there was a quota on that, but I'm pretty sure you haven't reached it anyway ).


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

+1 on the Jordin is cute train!!!

And I know that Jordin was here in the Twin Cities singing background vocals with the Michael W. Smith Christmas tour in 2006. Don't know if she traveled with him to many more places, but my hunch is yes.

I don't know the rules, and I'm not going to bother to try and find them, but I thought I remembered hearing in years past they you could not be under contract as a singer and compete in AI. There were a lot of people that were getting paid to play/sing in various forms (wasn't it Constantine that had a big row with his band when he decided to do Idol?) that compete on the show.


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

Miro127 said:


> I think this thread has taken an amusing turn. I love how _anything_ can turn into a debate, such as whether or not it's "okay" to call Jordin cute.


Fine! I give...Call her CUTE....just don't call her late to the buffet 

It's the 'eye candy' I have serious issues with


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jradosh said:


> Great. Let me know when he sings either of those genres for the first time.
> 
> Blake is a one-hit wonder that captivated the white voters. He'll sell a few albums even. Doesn't make him the best though. Just the most popular. Sanjaya could have done as much.


what other measure of the best could this thread agree on other than still being in the competition. I can appreciate that you like different music than Blake fans would like and that was the point of the post by Raj. But for you to disparage and be divisive about Blake still being in the contest is just uncalled for.

ETA - Melinda is the curvy one, and at 17 all you can say is Jordin is cute  but neither quite reach the "eye-candy" level. The "eye-candy" left the show early on because none of them could sing like Melinda or Jordin, not even close


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

pick-me-up said:


> Another 'boy wonder'...go back and read and make sure you sound it all out. E-Y-E C-A-N-D-Y......was in there as well. But on to the 'cute'.....to me, a little (see that? Little) puppy is cute....not a big, overweight dog...but so be it.....I give......Jordin is total eye candy and cute


Oh, I see; it's the eye-candy reference you object to. Well, I guess I missed your quoted definition on that one. I thought you were primarily concerned with someone else's subjective definition of 'cute'. Though I find it interesting that you would feel the need to correct someone on that - it's a 'free country' right? "Big, overweight dog"? OK, Mr. Blackwell, if you say so. Good luck bailing against the ocean.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

I'll tell you what is cute. Pick-me-up's attempts to fluff up his posts in the hope that we won't notice all he is really saying is "OMG! Fatty!"


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

stalemate said:


> I'll tell you what is cute. Pick-me-up's attempts to try to fluff up his posts in the hope that we won't notice all he is really saying is "OMG! Fatty!"


when eye-candy goes off its diet it is just not a pretty sight at all


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

stalemate said:


> I'll tell you what is cute. Pick-me-up's attempts to fluff up his posts in the hope that we won't notice all he is really saying is "OMG! Fatty!"


  and this is any different than others ripping on Lakisha's 'back fat' and Melinda et al ....

Besides....my guess is to the ones that vote 'cute'.....it would be pudgy and not Fatty. You have successfully changed my vision of what is cute....now.....just try to with the 'eye candy'


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> when eye-candy goes off its diet it is just not a pretty sight at all


#17


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

pick-me-up said:


> You have successfully changed my vision of what is cute....now.....just try to with the 'eye candy'


I have made my point. Now, after losing round one, you want to rush into round two as quickly as possible. I'm growing tired of this "debate" so I'm not going to bother any more. However, I might opt to take some cheap shots here and there if this debate continues.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

ZeoTiVo said:


> what other measure of the best could this thread agree on other than still being in the competition. I can appreciate that you like different music than Blake fans would like and that was the point of the post by Raj. But for you to disparage and be divisive about Blake still being in the contest is just uncalled for.


The thing is, I _love_ reggae (and reggae inspired) music. But I really don't care for Blake. His voice isn't great, and his dance and scat stuff is not wonderful either. All together it makes him unique among the idol-wannabes. But not anywhere near as professional as Melinda.

I didn't mean to be devisive... just factual.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

jennifer said:


> Stop squirming. Your booty bone is tickling my thigh






I'm positively crimson now. And squirming like a nightcrawler.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

pick-me-up said:


> Fine! I give...Call her CUTE....just don't call her late to the buffet
> 
> It's the 'eye candy' I have serious issues with


I'm late to the party, but I've read the thread and have to respond on this "debate." The funny part about your whole problem with "eye-candy" is that you're the only one in the entire thread to refer to Jordan as such. Just something to think about.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

jradford said:


> I'm late to the party, but I've read the thread and have to respond on this "debate." The funny part about your whole problem with "eye-candy" is that you're the only one in the entire thread to refer to Jordan as such. Just something to think about.


 

Game, set, match.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

For further reading, I suggest the wikipedia entry on straw man.


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

jradford said:


> I'm late to the party, but I've read the thread and have to respond on this "debate." The funny part about your whole problem with "eye-candy" is that you're the only one in the entire thread to refer to Jordan as such. Just something to think about.


D4mn...you mean I made that up or did NYNY523 (or whoever) edit it? Quick edit?....mods making me look bad?.....hmmmmmm....I've lost my freakin mind......now Jordin is cute eye candy and I am making crap up.........grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jradosh said:


> The thing is, I _love_ reggae (and reggae inspired) music. But I really don't care for Blake. His voice isn't great, and his dance and scat stuff is not wonderful either. All together it makes him unique among the idol-wannabes. But not anywhere near as professional as Melinda.
> 
> I didn't mean to be devisive... just factual.


Scat is something altogther different from what he is doing. Just say you do nolt like what Blake does and leave it at that. Saying your criticism of him is factual instead of subjective is wrong and I was replying to the crack on "that captivated the white voters" as being pretty divisive and certainly made with no knowledge of what kind of people are voting for him and why.

Frankly I did not want to see any of the top three leave. Melinda has been great


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

HIHZia said:


> Cute, yes. There, I said it. I think she's cute. Wnat me to say it again?
> 
> She's damn cute. :up:


I'll go you one better. I think she's freaking gorgeous.

Does that make me a dirty old man?


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I still don't like the thing in her nose.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Scat is something altogther different from what he is doing. Just say you do nolt like what Blake does and leave it at that. Saying your criticism of him is factual instead of subjective is wrong and I was replying to the crack on "that captivated the white voters" as being pretty divisive and certainly made with no knowledge of what kind of people are voting for him and why.
> 
> Frankly I did not want to see any of the top three leave. Melinda has been great


I do not like what Blake does. That's that.


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

David Platt said:


> I'll go you one better. I think she's freaking gorgeous.
> 
> Does that make me a dirty old man?


Yes. Yes it does! I'll come back and tell you what I think of her when she turns 18...


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Regina said:


> I LOVE the Jewfro,


I just want to point out that I didn't say this.



I'm not surprised Melinda went.

Why am I not surprised? Because the (#%*($^* news reported who got kicked off before the show even aired in my market.

I really MUST remember to turn the radio off on Idol results days, since idiot news writers seem to think it's breaking news.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

justapixel said:


> I just want to point out that I didn't say this.
> 
> Hey...I am Jewish and have a Jewfro myself. I LOVE Elliot's hair! It looks great! I meant no offense! Elliott's my boy!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Miro127 said:


> I think this thread has taken an amusing turn. I love how _anything_ can turn into a debate, such as whether or not it's "okay" to call Jordin cute.
> 
> And Ninny - I personally would LOVE to see you state once again that you dislike Blake. :up:  (I forgot there was a quota on that, but I'm pretty sure you haven't reached it anyway ).


I love you!  
And Blake still stinks.  



pick-me-up said:


> D4mn...you mean I made that up or did NYNY523 (or whoever) edit it? Quick edit?....mods making me look bad?.....hmmmmmm....I've lost my freakin mind......now Jordin is cute eye candy and I am making crap up.........grrrrrrrrrrrr


I never used the phrase "eye candy" here. In fact, I don't think I have ever used it in my life. So apparently, you did make it up. I think the fact that you have lost your mind is already a forgone conclusion.

All I said was that Jordin was cute. And she is cute. She has a pretty face and a youthful exhuberance and a sweet, fun personality - all of which make her very cute.

And for the record, I am female, and 5'9" tall, and I have been called cute. Just because I am tall does not mean I can't be cute, damn it!


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Just because I am tall does not mean I can't be cute, damn it!


Yes... Yes you are.

Damit!


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Regina said:


> justapixel said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to point out that I didn't say this.
> ...


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

So after all this discussion, no poll? 

Cute
Not cute
Hot
Eye Candy


Anyone?

MY NTHO

It appears that the term "cute" is often used to describe a nice person who is heavy, overweight,etc. Example, I have this friend I think you should met. Response: what does she look like? Me: She has a NICE personality and is CUTE or has a CUTE face! Translation: she is heavy, big-boned, etc. BUT she would be pretty or fine if she would drop some weight.

I am not bashing plus-size ladies here. 

We are all entiltled to our opinions.

As a father, I say Jordin is a PRETTY 17 year old young lady. She looks better IMHO with her hair straight, but the curly hair also works for her in certain outfits.

Rail-thin, stringbean, anorhexic ,skelton looking people appeal to the masses (at least that what they try to sell us on), but healthy NORMAL looking girls and women can be cute, pretty, or HOT as well.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

Raj said:


> Whatever. He's more entertaining than backup singer Melinda.
> 
> I will admit that Melinda can sing, and she should be in the studio recording albums, not trying to entertain on stage. She's just not eye candy.


Ridiculous. Her looks are no better or worse than Blake's. She's not gorgeous, but surely she's no less attractive than Fantasia, Taylor Hicks or the little lawn gnome, Diana DeGarmo. Melinda is 10x the entertainer and vocalist Blake will ever hope to be.

Even as a gay man, Blake's not much to look at. In fact, he's kinda chubby and has a weird nose. His dancing reminds me of an amateur trying to mimic Justin Timberlake.

His vocals are passable and perhaps even slightly-above-average. Is he better than a Taylor Hicks? EASILY, especially from a marketing standpoint.

FWIW, if you want to see the gray-haired wonder who can't carry a tune in a bucket (not my words) come to Richmond Virginia later this Summer and watch him perform in what is basically a parking lot.......for about 20 bucks....have at it.

Nice pick last year America. :down:

(Man, we really have this voting thing screwed up in the USA don't we....LOL)


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

justapixel said:


> Regina said:
> 
> 
> > I knew what you meant, and I wasn't offended. It's an inside joke.
> ...


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Jordin = 210 lbs?!?!?!?!? I cannot believe that. She really doesn't look very overweight to me, but 210 lbs is very overweight. No way can she weigh that much.



Gunnyman said:


> he said he comiserated with Melinda because she was the best.
> He said she'd have a great career too ( I think)


I don't think he said that she was the best. He said he comiserated with Melinda, but I don't think he came out and said she was the best of the three. He did earlier in the show say she was the most consistently good, but in those last few minutes when talking about the results post-reveal, I don't think he said she was the best.

I just finally saw Tuesday's and Wednesday's ep last night, and my was completely shocked Melinda went. I dont think she particularly liked her that much, but she was convinced America did.

I also really expected Melinda to advance, but I was also really hoping she wouldn't, because I think Jordin and Blake are both better. So I was really happy with the results. No matter which of those two win, I'll be pretty happy, but if I have to pick, I think I want Jordin to win. Not only is she prettier than Melinda, I honestly think she is a better singer than Melinda.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

BTW, even though my wife and I didn't see the show until last night (Saturday night), amazingly neither of had the results spoiled for us. I was out of town on business from Sunday until very late Friday, and was pretty busy so I caught very little of the news on TV, and logged on to TCF maybe only once during that time.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I think this was the best thing that could have happened for Melinda's career and for the show. This is the first final where I'll be happy with either winner. Based on demographics and the way mass voting works, I'll predict that Melinda's votes will now go to Jordin and that Jordin will win. That is unless American Idol wants Blake to win, in which case they will simply pull the plug on the voting when the decision best suits their agenda.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I really thought that Melinda was going to make it into the finals all along. Then I saw their hometown pieces and saw what a young following Jordin and Blake had. I knew then Blake was in. I also cracked up when Ryan said that "Melinda goes home" right before the commercial brake.

Re: Songs performed this week:



Spoiler



Blake and Jordin will be singing three songs each and one of them they've already sang. I believe Blake is singing the beat box Bon Jovi one that got him great review and Jordin the Martina McBride one. Also, Blake is singing "She will be loved," by Maroon 5.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I would like to see past winners/popular Idols get together for a group sing.....

Kelly, Fantasia, Clay, Bo, Carrie, Taylor, and McBoobies.......


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

jlb said:


> I would like to see past winners/popular Idols get together for a group sing.....
> 
> Kelly, Fantasia, Clay, Bo, Carrie, Taylor, and McBoobies.......


I would pay good money to be able to not see that


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Well, at least maybe they'll have some good recording stars joining for results night. The performance Carrie Underwood did with Rascall Flatts in her year was really good!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

So when are they going to do an "American Idol Allstars"? Every other reality show has done it. Pit all the past winners against each other and see who American likes best. Of course I suppose that's already been decided by Album sales.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

bareyb said:


> So when are they going to do an "American Idol Allstars"? Every other reality show has done it. Pit all the past winners against each other and see who American likes best. Of course I suppose that's already been decided by Album sales.


They did one year - "World Idol." Kelly competed against Idols from around the world, and voting was done Eurovision style. The winner was from Norway, I believe, a guy one of the judges likened to a hobbit who sang a U2 song, if I recall all the details correctly.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

You know what else might be interesting... Instead of past winners, past runners up that were really good or people that "should have won". I can think of a few people that would be good to see again...


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

It seems like there were an awfully large number of people here who were convinced quite a few rounds ago that Melinda would take it all.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

timckelley said:


> It seems like there were an awfully large number of people here who were convinced quite a few rounds ago that Melinda would take it all.


??

So? I still think she shoulda won? I don't get what you"re trying to say.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Langree said:


> ??
> 
> So? I still think she shoulda won? I don't get what you"re trying to say.


What I'm saying is that compared to just about any other singer, she seems like the only one that had a lot of people convinced she'd win. There have always been plenty of people who wanted other people to win, but I don't recall anybody saying it was a foregone conclusion they'd win, except for the Melinda fans. So my point is that the current development of events has a certain amount of irony.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

timckelley said:


> It seems like there were an awfully large number of people here who were convinced quite a few rounds ago that Melinda would take it all.


I didn't want Melinda to win but I felt certain she would. I went back and forth between Blake and Jordin so this was the first year I wasn't polarized one way or the other. In the end, I think they are both going to have awesome careers. :up:


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I wanted Melinda to win...


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> I wanted Melinda to win...


Well, she was the _best_ singer after all . . . .


and it's a singing competition


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

Uncle Briggs said:


> I always wanted to try out the "ignore list" feature on this forum. After reading your post I think that would be a good place for you.


Good. So you must be a pig as well?

Try WW Core and some exercise.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Did you REALLY say this????????
> 
> Second, this is nothing but an attack on the obese thinly disguised as a comment on a TV show.


Not at all. The obese, lazy, food-black-holes are now the norm, as apposed to the rarities they were when we were kids.

This chick is the gigantic lardo that hangs out at every "beauty supply shop" that we all lock our doors as we drive past.

Not a troll. A fit individual WITH A JOB, WHO PAYS TAXES to support FAT, LAZY, SCOOTER-RIDING "American Idols."

You guys project all you want. This ridiculously FAT "single mama" doesn't deserve anything.. but she'll get it in the form of our tax money.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

mitchb2 said:


> This chick is the gigantic lardo that hangs out at every "beauty supply shop" that we all lock our doors as we drive past.


I know I can't drive by one of these without needing to change my shorts afterword:


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

mitchb2 said:


> Not at all. The obese, lazy, food-black-holes are now the norm, as apposed to the rarities they were when we were kids.
> 
> This chick is the gigantic lardo that hangs out at every "beauty supply shop" that we all lock our doors as we drive past.
> 
> ...


a

You do realize that LaKisha had a job before Idol, right? And that she's going to have absolutely no problem supporting her kid with the income she'll get from the tour?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

David Platt said:


> a
> 
> You do realize that LaKisha had a job before Idol, right? And that she's going to have absolutely no problem supporting her kid with the income she'll get from the tour?


Well, assuming she doesn't pull a Ricky Williams (Miami Dophins), and blow all her money. (Ricky Williams undoubtedly pulled in more money than Lakisha's going to.)


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

mitchb2 said:


> Not at all. The obese, lazy, food-black-holes are now the norm, as apposed to the rarities they were when we were kids.
> 
> This chick is the gigantic lardo that hangs out at every "beauty supply shop" that we all lock our doors as we drive past.
> 
> ...


"Moron" works pretty well here, too.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

For those of you who didn't get enough of Paula


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

What I don't like about Paula is that her critiques contain very little substance. She might say if she likes a performance or not, but it's hard to tell why she likes it. To a lesser extent, Randy is guilty of this, but not Simon. At least Simon explains himself.

Also, often (probably most of the time, in fact) when Ryan will ask Paula point blank to give an opinion about something, she wimps out and will not give an opinion. That's annoying.

On a positive note, I dug Paula's outfit on "Idol Gives Back".


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> For those of you who didn't get enough of Paula


I think I just threw up in my mouth...


----------

